# How do I begin to buy rhinestones in bulk from overseas?



## mrmarcoscaveman (Aug 21, 2009)

I know that some folks order from other coutries and I have never ordered from another coutry so is that the cheaper way to go or it that the main place the stones and such come from? If so can anyone tell me where to begin or a place that is safe to shop.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Suppliers of Rhinestone template making materials*

I buy in bulk from Korea, but that is because I resell. You can post buying leadson www.alibaba.com. It is sort of a site that puts buyers and suppliers together. Be careful and do as much company research as possible. One of the drawbacks to doing business overseas is often a language issue. Also, it's not so easy to return things if they are not what you want. Most likely, when you ask for samples of their stones, you will have to pay for shipping. I think after about 2.5 years, I have a good supplier and a very reliable supplier with a good quality product. Oh yeah, you may find some good prices, but shipping is VERY costly. Overall, it does work out.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Suppliers of Rhinestone template making materials*

I also purchase My Rhinestones and Rhinestuds in Large Bulk from Korea, I would follow the site allhamps posted.. My orders have to be huge, of each color and size , the shipping is expensive to import.
It will take some homeowork on your part to find the manufacturer that is a right fit for you.
Not all stones and glue are the same, so research your Rhinestones and Rhinestuds well, and make sure and ask for documentation of lead content or lead free and keep the Document on hand in case the Lead compliant police come knocking at your door. 
Great Luck
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## mrmarcoscaveman (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Suppliers of Rhinestone template making materials*

Ok Got it. What is the thickness of the stencil material you all use? What is it called so I know what to look for in those regards? Does it need to be sticky on the back to stick to the back board? Sorry I am full of questions but all I have worked with to date is iron on vinyl so this is all a lot to take in.


----------



## IBXpressions (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Suppliers of Rhinestone template making materials*



sjidohair said:


> I also purchase My Rhinestones and Rhinestuds in Large Bulk from Korea, I would follow the site allhamps posted.. My orders have to be huge, of each color and size , the shipping is expensive to import.
> It will take some homeowork on your part to find the manufacturer that is a right fit for you.
> Not all stones and glue are the same, so research your Rhinestones and Rhinestuds well, and make sure and ask for documentation of lead content or lead free and keep the Document on hand in case the Lead compliant police come knocking at your door.
> Great Luck
> ...


You are right about the documentation. That is something you should ask your potential supplier. Make sure you get a lead test report from the supplier. That is the first thing as asked for. Make sure your behind is covered. It takes so work to find a trustworthy supplier, but it can be done.


----------

